# At what age would a male start mimicking sounds/whistles?



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

So far i get a fair bit of chirping from Echo and perhaps something that _could_ be considered male behaviour but could also be Echo copying what Smokey is doing.

For example, if Smokey is beak banging then Echo will maybe headbutt something like once. I also caught Echo doing something like heartwings, but it could again just be copying what Smokey was doing or lifting the shoulders for a bit of a stretch.

Since i've not had a young tiel before, i was wondering about what age would a male start displaying male behaviours such as whistling, beak banging, flirting etc?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Cupid started young, around 4 months old he was whistling. Beak banging and heart wings followed shortly after.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Have you tried playing some whistling tunes?


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

No not really playing anything on laptop etc but i whistle and talk to them all the time. Just simple things, like a few notes from a song or wolf whistling.

Smokey's been doing his usual rounds of car alarms, phone ringing too lol. Actually, he's pretending to be my house phone right now


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Zippy just did generic chirping etc till he was about 5-6 months old then he just came to life and started to mimic birdsong from outside, He was about 7 months when he did his first heart wings, He beak bangs his food dish every now and again but that's about it,

I constantly whistle to him & he picks things up quite quickly so far his repertoire includes jingle bells . bridge on the river kwai and star wars imperial march he also wolf whistles , I am currently teaching him twinkle twinkle little star and he is starting to whistle notes from it, I have found tho that once he learns something new he will only do that tune not that I mind as he comes out with his own tunes constantly And he says watchadoin and I love you all the time 

I think all birds are different tho


----------

